# Hunting SUV



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Who here hunts or traps out of an SUV? I'd like to see pictures of your rigs and how you keep them from getting filthy at the end of the day.

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I do all my hunting out of my Liberty. I keep a mat in the back and try to keep most everything in totes. That being said the back end and the back seat are usually full of clothes and gear all winter so I can't tell you if it's dirty or not 

It's almost time for a after season cleaning.

It's a rare occasion that my jeep is empty.

When it's not a hunting/bowfishing season it's range season.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

My small fleet of vehicles is to point where it would be pointless to try and trade them in.

Been thinking of building a dedicated hunt/camp truck.

My S-10 Blazer will most likely be the one, being smaller and having 4 doors. A straight axle, 35" mud grips, winch, and built in rifle racks in the cargo area is what I'm thinking.

Plan B is putting my crew-cab on a Suburban frame with a short flatbed.


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm most likely going to be trading my truck for a 3rd gen Toyota 4runner, my only concern is getting fleas and other critters that make a coyote it's home inside the vehicle. 

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a 2500 HD with a Duramax diesel and the Alison trans. I use it for moving the toy around and some times hunt form it. In the winter time I haul my snow machines and use them for hunting or just plane riding. This year I have not been able to do much due to balance and heart acting up. The not driving part has been around Oct. and have not gotten out too much. We got a lot of areas that we can ride in from the roads but I have not been able to do that either. I realize that getting old sucks. I hit 60 and was able to get a perminite hunt, fish and trapping lisince and not been able to use it. Also my spelling has gotten worse.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm most likely going to be trading my truck for a 3rd gen Toyota 4runner, my only concern is getting fleas and other critters that make a coyote it's home inside the vehicle.

**hillbilly brotherhood** 
..
Maybe a rack that slides into the receiver hitch or a roof rack?


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

I've thought about a rack, I'll need to work up a cover of some sort so I don't want to frighten the yuppie folk in my area

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I had a Jeep grand cherokee that I used for hunting/fishing/trapping but traded it in on a minivan for my wife. She never liked me using it for any of them because I got blood in the back area because I'm too damn cheap to buy a mat! I am however looking to sell my harley to buy a Cummins with a manual trans and possibly a flatbed on it.

For the reciever hitch rack, I've built a few for people when I have been asked and most you can buy now have an add on that puts a metal fram on it to stack more crap in, no reason you couldnt take sheet metal screws and either put tin or wood on it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I either use my 63 jeep or my Artic cat side by side. But my wife is wanting a new car and I told her if she gets one I am taking her durango and raising it up and putting larger tires and I will be in comfort than, LOL


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Right now I drive a duramax and my commute is 150 miles round trip, found out Friday that my wife is pregnant. So it would be nice if the payment and the monthly fuel bill could decrease quite a bit.

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i have a '99 expedition that i use for a daily driver and hunting vehicle

it gets cleaned out in the spring/summer time,and then by fall turkey season i start putting hunting gear back into it

the gear changes from season to season,first turkey gear,then bow hunting for deer gear,then,small game and predator gear for the rest of the year(usually untill end of march).by then its pretty dirty inside.not blood and guts dirty,but discarded garbage, gear,food wrappers etc from my hunting trips.but that is usually hidden under all the hunting gear thats there untill the end of march.

then i take my time removing the gear and garbage untill the weather warms up and i can give it a good cleaning.

as far as transporting game in it,well if its light enough to get tossed up on the roof rack thats where it goes and gets tied down.if its to heavy for me to get up there.then i throw them in the back cargo area.i keep a large polly tarp in the truck to lay out and place the game on and wrap it up with untill i get it home.helps keep the blood and stuff off of the carpet.

my wife doesnt like driving it because of "the smell inside of it".she just doesnt like the sublte nuances of doe in esteruss and cover scents and predator scents i guess lol.

ontly time she will drive it is if our 2010 fusion sport is in the shop for an oil change,but i try and make them appts for evening.seeing as to how she works in a bank and doesnt like to get "them smells" on her dress attire.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

My "95" donkey gets me everywhere I need to go. I can stack 4 coyotes on the spare tire carrier so I don't worry about fleas or blood---besides---the inside is usally filled with cage traps.









awprint:


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Not an SUV, but this is my hunting rig. Back seats fold down and most of my gear goes in three lidded totes that sit in the back seat area. Guns in soft cases fit in the back floorboard even when the seats are folded down. Plenty of room in the back for critters and other things. Four cylinder and 25mpg is great, no 4WD can be an issue in bad weather. If I know the weather is going to be nasty I use the wifes Jeep Wrangler.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I couldn't live without 4WD. There are too many places to explore that require some extra grip and ground clearance.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I here ya. Problem here in Ohio is not many places you can even venture of the road in a vehicle. If I lived somewhere with BLM lands etc. I'd surely have a 4WD vehicle.


----------

